# IVF vs Natural



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

Does anyone know what the stats are for women getting pregnant at 45+ with IVF vs Natural pregancy?  I was told it is 1/2% with IVF and wondered what the stats were for just trying normally?


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

Dear Shad,

This question really bugs me too. I would love to know the answer. I am now back to trying naturally with the help of lot of vitamins and the clearblue fertility monitor. We spent so much money on IVF and we just can't afford to try again in the near future. We are paying off our debts and putting our pennies together for possible (still trying to come to terms with it) DE treatment in 2010. I would love to know if there is a chance I could do it naturally at 44 years old. I have suspected age related infertility even though my FSH is 6.5. If you do come across any statistics, please let me know. 

Thanks and all the best, 
Raphael


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

well the clinic told me i was wasting my money trying IVF and might as well try naturally since my chances are slightly better although they couldnt say by how much.  at my/our age DE will always be suggested but i still havent given up on a related child. my main problem with the clinics is if they feel your chances are practically zero will they do all the tests, recommendations that they would do with someone much younger or do they just go through the motions?


----------

